# Blur pc splitscreen



## mafia97 (Jun 6, 2010)

hi all
i recently installed blur to play 2 player splitscreen but the game recognises both xbox controller and keyboard as one player even after pressing the + key
anybody has any solution
thanks


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2010)

mafia97 said:


> hi all
> i recently installed blur to play 2 player splitscreen but the game recognises both xbox controller and keyboard as one player even after pressing the + key
> anybody has any solution
> thanks



Press Y i think.  try to press every button on the second controller(the xbox)


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 6, 2010)

tried pressing y on both xbox and on key board


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 7, 2010)

First enter the blur splitscreen menu with the xbox 360 controller. Then press the (+) key on the rightside of the keyboard. The 2nd player has to use the arrow keys(to play) and the rest of the buttons are mixed in the numpad. and when choosing the car, the 2nd player has to use the Enter key on the numberpad. He/she can't use the normal Enter key.


----------



## ich0halt (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,
i have this Problem too. That what mdsx1950 describe makes no fun.

Here i have film a Video: http://www.vidup.de/v/8Az3k/

Is there any Support Adress from Activision?


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 19, 2010)

there are two 1st player controls on the keyboard 
one is (wsd)one and other the num pad
if u get gamepad as first person then u can use num pad
hope this helps


----------

